# ACT: Maybe jindabyne on sunday



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdLoFMsAADVfgAAQQIcAEBq0GYo////gMAEmVA1MEnoEI0j1PUZMjQ8o2oYaGQ0yaAYhppo0NGDU8plNEaNNNNAyAeoAZRBw1Pl3noo7767Ey39TXt2siKLnjIvCHYmEjPN0rSeuvw0RSaJJ7rRqNsKYbLS1NOk0vLS57NEGXWI5lAbydpUJy2Dob++EhzI8MkYZ1oZMbXmqxr3A+WvqjGJgYGBFlCg5af2vQ/OKqRxou5M9kKLb3z3MNWamJqBqmvWXOY8iIRMcIIbFKAqQnx8N+yrljm5D+tWboeHo8bKStbq102LS9vhJBOIhBBXAhKqDDo7ieFMoKwxpDG/J7izryRj9XEsxwmX1hMDAj4sZuoVGJGg17QQ8ZLEIRs5ohGqGJhIkZbiKFAK1SVaEAm6B1B13lcoaFBlChMM6/4u5IpwoSGl0CmWA


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im stuck here for the weekend mate, if you end up hitting lbg ill be keen for a paddle.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaPIGlcAACXfgAAQQOcIAAQgWAA/7/+gMACsRDSGgptJjSaD1PU9QeoYZGBNMCZDE0YDU9TIRpiaI09IB6jQ8gVb3w6vX4Jus+OyuugtrTPKb690O3GjEyOeISUhOqVGw0lkgw9aLlu8Cws2VY3n7pAJrg9snATcCbkqj7YdbtYhYkfgumbnZWoyU9tDDEAPBjxDVXMNhPwKF7Kw9hQs6wJJKhpk01l+a9Isz+04VZzzXFN2WbsJaarTdq+d05jhkZ5uYDMAqJeWFxBOQiZCBfaN/i7kinChIUeQNK4=


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

A few things have popped up that i have to get done tomorrow, if the weather breaks at some point after im done ill give you a buzz Leigh and find out where you are.
I thought you must have got out on Friday, i saw you driving through Phillip late afternoon with the yellow beast on the roof.

B.T.W, ill be heading out again on Monday morning before work if the weather permits, another 5am launch if anyones keen.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRESEyIAACxfgAAQUMXWEhGwWCo///+gMADDBEyaEnlPQhoZBtBPSDTT0hgDTQ0aMRkA0AGhg1Mmgmg0NTIyNAAAaHWBIZiOWELtfGpyYumQy0SsViEWNqU90PeyjRjaVWWnXa9rSt+UegTC97xDcd89FMUjDuMTuRFRCybF7DColSILNDHjkzGsJrwvKdMGuJayn1cBIz+54SBVOLqNr/KDumWSwsbfoNSYMcbrMJRjcjpqO52NrvOgMDFCmpwg8Gyop3hCXW62yAkEpD6oHjjT1+bLXQkDF6RQEsEUibaJBrWieMApgRQz/EMM0na+5FzKrMGr+LuSKcKEgIiQmRA=


----------

